# water storage in used containers



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a quantity of plastic jugs -- 4+ gallon size. They are food grade and were previously used for salad oil and the like. I'm wondering if I can safely use them for water storage and, if so, what particular procedures might I concern myself with in order that the water within stays safe for consumption.


----------



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

*water storage in pre-used containers*

I just posted this same thread in the GENERAL category forum 'cause I hadn't notice this one. So here it is again.
I have a quantity of plastic jugs -- 4+ gallon size. They are food grade and were previously used for salad oil and the like. I'm wondering if I can safely use them for water storage and, if so, what particular procedures might I concern myself with in order that the water within stays safe for consumption.
I know that I'll add the chlorine but what I'm concerned about is the preparation of the container. Can I expect that whatever kind of cleaning I do will suffice?


----------



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

*follow-up*

just a note to clarify... I know that I'll add the chlorine but what I'm concerned about is the preparation of the container. Can I expect that whatever kind of cleaning I do will suffice?


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

A good thorough cleaning should suffice. Then treat the water with the standard chlorine treatment. Keep in a cool dark place, especially if the jugs are clear plastic.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

A good cleaning with hot soap & water and a bottle brush as they've had oil in them. store in a dark cool place. I had a long bottle brush that I used to clean car boys after making beer. In a couple yrs you could change the water , boil it, or put one drop of bleach per gal of water.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We need to buy some water to store in case we had to leave .Small bottles and a good sterilization bottle .Or mayeb some pill or liquid form of purification.


----------



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

*lotsoflead,*

Thanks for the input. I wish a bottle brush would be useful. Because of the somewhat cubical shape and the smallish diameter opening at one end of the top, I won't be able to make use of one.
I'm also concerned about the prior contents since I read something recently that said to stay away from containers that previously held dairy or juices because any residual could cause problems. I'm wondering if the oil previously contained might be able to cause some of the same problems.


----------



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

*Meerkat,*

If these jugs that I have work out, they look like a very good choice. They can be gotten free from all sorts of restaurants; they're square with flat tops and bottoms (integrated handle on top); they're in heavy cardboard boxes and are thus quite stackable.


----------



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

*Big Dog...,*

I just don't know how to tell if my cleaning has gotten the container 'totally' clean. If not, could the former contents cause nasty things to develop in the water? As for the transparency, these are great because they come in heavy cardboard boxes for great stackability.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Two threads merged.


----------



## RamboMoe (Dec 16, 2011)

It's tricky because it had oil in it- sugar and fats are tough to completely remove, and can be a breeding ground for bacteria. Personally, I wouldn't use them, just because alternatives that you know are cheap are readily and cheaply available for you. It sounds like you're planning on storing a lot, and if I was I wouldn't want to be sure my water was good.


----------



## billhengg (Dec 19, 2011)

*RamboMoe,*

If long term storage is questionable, I may keep cycling them so the water stays 'new'. Thanks for the input.


----------

